# Phoenix Mercury Wins 2007 WNBA Championship



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

Congrats to the Phoenix Mercury for winning the 2007 WNBA Championship!!!!

Mercury 108 Shock 92

Phoenix wins series 2-3​
Game 5 Recap: http://www.wnba.com/games/20070916/PHODET/recap.html
Game 4 Recap: http://www.wnba.com/games/20070913/DETPHO/recap.html
Game 3 Recap: http://www.wnba.com/games/20070911/DETPHO/recap.html
Game 2 Recap: http://www.wnba.com/games/20070908/PHODET/recap.html
Game 1 Recap: http://www.wnba.com/games/20070905/PHODET/recap.html

Some other relevant links:
http://www.wnba.com/gallery/070916/070916_1.html - "Mercury Basks in Victory Celebration"
http://www.wnba.com/playoffs2007/shock_game4_postgame_070913.html - "Opportunity Knocks, But Detroit Can’t Capitalize"
http://www.wnba.com/mercury/intro_flash.html - check out the cool intro to the Phoenix Mercury website and links
http://www.courant.com/sports/basketball/hc-swin0920.artsep20,0,3709357.story - "Cash Says Sun A Possibility"
http://www.wnba.com/gallery/070916/070916_1.html - Game 5 Photo Album
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:​


----------

